# Race, the Pastoral Call, and Denominations



## Jose Rodriguez (Jan 31, 2014)

I am currently in Bible college and plan on pursuing my MDiv this next year. My concern is with what seems to be a prejudice in some Reformed congregations with regards to calling pastors. This is just an observation I have made by looking at the list of pastors that serve in a many Reformed denominations and I notice that Hispanic pastors don't seem to present in most (if any) Reformed congregations. My wife and I have been contemplating and praying about a move from the PCA to one of two Reformed denominations. One has a distinctly Scottish heritage while the other Dutch. As I have looked at the different churches and the pastors that serve there, I do not see a single congregation that has a Hispanic pastor. I would assume that in most cases it is because Hispanic peoples are not familiar with Reformed Theology or belong to Roman churches. (Of course, I understand that we need to reach out to the Hispanic community and show them the wonderful truth of historic Confessional Reformed Theology.)

Let me get to the point: Is there any reason I should be concerned with regard to the fact that I am Hispanic? What are my chances of receiving a call to one of these churches because of my race? I know that this is a touchy subject, but when I do not see any Hispanic pastors it is a real concern. 

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 31, 2014)

The PCA church closest to me has a Hispanic pastor whom I have met.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 31, 2014)

Jose Rodriguez said:


> I am currently in Bible college and plan on pursuing my MDiv this next year. My concern is with what seems to be a prejudice in some Reformed congregations with regards to calling pastors. This is just an observation I have made by looking at the list of pastors that serve in a many Reformed denominations and I notice that Hispanic pastors don't seem to present in most (if any) Reformed congregations. My wife and I have been contemplating and praying about a move from the PCA to one of two Reformed denominations. One has a distinctly Scottish heritage while the other Dutch. As I have looked at the different churches and the pastors that serve there, I do not see a single congregation that has a Hispanic pastor. I would assume that in most cases it is because Hispanic peoples are not familiar with Reformed Theology or belong to Roman churches. (Of course, I understand that we need to reach out to the Hispanic community and show them the wonderful truth of historic Confessional Reformed Theology.)
> 
> Let me get to the point: Is there any reason I should be concerned with regard to the fact that I am Hispanic? What are my chances of receiving a call to one of these churches because of my race? I know that this is a touchy subject, but when I do not see any Hispanic pastors it is a real concern.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses.


 
I obviously can't speak for everyone everywhere but I think your instincts are right that the lack of Hispanic leadership is due to reasons other than prejudice. I wouldn't have any concerns. (That said, I'm whiter than Wonder Bread so I may not be equipped to speak).


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2014)

Deserved or not, the Dutch churches have a reputation of not being particularly welcoming anyone who is not of Dutch ancestry, including other Anglos, so I don't think it would be fair to play the race card with them. 

Since the PCA would be your best bet, what's your reason for looking to move to a denomination where you already seemed primed to play the card? Do you want to minister primarily to Anglos and don't want to risk getting slotted into a predominately Hispanic congregation? Or do you just opt for 3FU over Westminster?


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jan 31, 2014)

The Reformed Churches have been traditionally rather pale and their pastors have reflected that. Most Reformed churches reflect the communities they are in, and most seem to be in suburban white neighborhoods. My PCA which is in the city of Philadelphia has a sizable number of Latinos which reflects our neighborhood. I do know their is a PCA in South Philadelphia with a Latino minister. I think we unfortunately are so shallow sometimes we expect (at least subconsciously) our non white ministers to be involved in ministries specifically aimed at their specific background and not involved in "normal" church. I do not think you should be discouraged and assume that your brothers would somehow look at you as a "token." You are dearly loved by our Lord and given to aid his church and he will be the one to open doors for you.


----------

